# Komische Rechnung erhalten ( DMM Forderungsmanagement Ltd. )



## Bommelchen (16 Juli 2004)

Ich habe heute eine doch sehr komische Rechnung erhalten die ich mal mit dranhänge damit man sich hier ein Bild machen kann. Bewusst habe ich keine etwaigen Dialer nocht sonstige Software benutzt.

Infos:
Win XP Prof alle updates
ADSL keine Isdn Karte vorhanden
Sygate Firewall
Ad-Aware Soft

Da ich mit sowas bisher noch nicht konfrontiert wurde, hoffe ich mit hier doch etwas Klarheit 

Danke


----------



## Teleton (16 Juli 2004)

Hmm, noch nie gehört von den Burschen.
Sieht aber nach der Masche von HAS/HFM aus (Trittbrettfahrer? neue Inkarnation?), lies mal dazu im Forum.

Teleton


----------



## Bommelchen (16 Juli 2004)

Ok danke  Habe auch selber etwas im Internet gesucht, doch kein Erfolg  Unter dem Namen Andreas Bodczek habe ich nur gefunden das einer mit diesem Namen wohl bei Telefonica deutschland ein größeres Licht ist.


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2004)

Die seriösen Geschäftsleute werden die Gebühren der Anrufer bei dem "Kundenservice Deutschland" einsacken wollen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2004)

Wieso hat ein Firma/GF aus UK eine deutsche Mehrwertnummer? Werden Mehrwertnummern 01908 
nach UK geroutet? Wenn nicht, dann müßte sich ja das Telefon in Deutschland befinden 
(mit Rufumleitung nach UK? merkwürden, sehr merkwürden...) Außerdem eine  deutsche Bankverbindung 
na denn... 

tf


----------



## dotshead (16 Juli 2004)

Weil es relativ einfach ist eine englische  Ltd. zu gründen? Siehe die vielen Suchresultate bei google.


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2004)

Was hat das mit der Frage zu tun?


----------



## Bommelchen (16 Juli 2004)

@dvill hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, vor allem weil es keine HP oder Mail gibt, eben nur diese 2 Nummer die etwas kosten, da werden wohl viele erstmal nachfragen um was es geht und schwupps wird daran verdient.

Also am besten nicht drauf reagieren oder?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

das mit den limited-firmen aus england wurde hier doch schon erklärt.

eine limited kann jeder "aufbauen". dazu braucht man einen director und einen secretary. beide leisten eine unterschrift. das ist alles. 

die firma kann ihre geschäfte von deutschland aus betreiben, gibt in ihrem briefkopf aber die englische adresse an. ein zimmer irgendwo in england reicht. dort muss niemand sitzen. es muss nur eine echte räumlichkeit und ein telefonanschluss vorhanden sein. es darf sich also nicht um eine echte briefkastenfirma handeln. 
in wirklichkeit ist es natürlich nichts anderes als eine briefkastenfirma, man könnte sagen, eine erweiterte briefkastenfirma, also briefkasten + büro + telefonanschluss.

den secretary kann man sich sogar stellen lassen. kostet 100 euro im jahr oder sowas in der art.

dieses firmenkonstrukt schützt den deutschen geschäftstreibenden vor persönlicher haftung, den deutschen steuergesetzen sowie der sonstigen deutschen bürokratie.

ich finde das eingescannte schreiben die blanke frechheit. mit den leuten, die sowas betreiben, sollte man etwas machen, was ich hier nicht schreiben darf, weil es dann zensiert werden würde. ich würde für solche leute auch gerne titel vergeben, aber das würde auch zensiert werden. 

wenn ich ein solches schreiben bekommen würde, würde ich bei der polizei eine betrugsanzeige aufgeben. die leute sitzen irgendwo in deutschland, offensichtlich in köln (s. bankverbindung).


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

Bommelchen schrieb:
			
		

> @dvill hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, vor allem weil es keine HP oder Mail gibt, eben nur diese 2 Nummer die etwas kosten, da werden wohl viele erstmal nachfragen um was es geht und schwupps wird daran verdient.
> 
> Also am besten nicht drauf reagieren oder?




ist bei dir eine polizeistation in der nähe?


----------



## Teleton (16 Juli 2004)

Dothead meint wohl dass sich jeder Witzbold genau an der in der Rechnung angegeben Adresse für ein paar Groschen ne LTD besorgen
http://www.zeit.de/2004/08/Limited
und dann fröhlich von aus Deutschland seine Geschäfte führen kann.

Teleton


----------



## technofreak (16 Juli 2004)

interessant die Rufnummer etwas näher zu untersuchen:
RegTP-Anfrage 0190-Dienste



> 1 Datensatz gefunden
> Dienstekennzahl 	Rufnummer 	Betreiber
> 190	819419	mcn tele.com AG
> Adresse:
> ...



leider läßt nur über diesen Betreiber der tatsächliche "Endmieter" ermitteln


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2004)

Ich wäre nicht sicher, ob das Konto echt ist. Es geht sehr offensichtlich um die Veranlassung von Anrufen bei den "Kundendienstnummern". Vermutlich wird es gaaaaanz lange dauern, bis dort der Vorgang aufgefunden werden kann.

Was macht die HRB-Nummer bei Auslandsfirmen?

Die Mahnung ist unkonkret, kein ursprüngliches Rechnungsdatum, kein Bezug, kein Datum für die Leistungsinanspruchnahme usw..

Die werden lange suchen, bis sie ein Gericht finden, welches das weitere Mahnverfahren betreiben wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

ist denn das versenden von rechnungen ohne grund kein betrugsvorgang? dafür müsste sich doch die staatsanwaltschaft interessieren, oder?


----------



## Bommelchen (16 Juli 2004)

LOL Abgestempelt Briefpostzentrum Hamburg Süd.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ist denn das versenden von rechnungen ohne grund kein betrugsvorgang? dafür müsste sich doch die staatsanwaltschaft interessieren, oder?



Welche StA. Die Deutsche? Wohl eher nicht. Was wollen deutsche Behörden gegen Briefsendungen aus UK tun? Ob wieder 30000 Leute bezahlen?

Tobi


----------



## Counselor (17 Juli 2004)

Tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Was wollen deutsche Behörden gegen Briefsendungen aus UK tun?


Die Briefe wurden wohl in Hamburg zur Post gegeben. Der GF hat einen sehr deutschklingenden Namen. Er könnte in Hamburg wohnen. Die teuren Telefonnummern könnten auf ein hamburger Endgerät geschalten sein. Ich sehe also eine Zuständigkeit der StA Hamburg.





			
				Tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Ob wieder 30000 Leute bezahlen?


Ich fürchte es auch.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juli 2004)

*Direkt Anzeigen*

Die Rechnung auf keinen Fall bezahlen. 
Gleich zur Polizei gehen. 
RegTP das Ding zufaxen:  0 30/2 24 80-5 15

Ggf. Verbraucherschutz informieren damit das Ding keine Kreise zieht.

1. Es ist mit Sicherheit sittenwidrig, daß man bei Widerspruch oder weiteren Fragen eine 01908er-Nummer anrufen muss.

2. Sollen die doch die Telekommunikationsleistungen einstellen. 

3. Welche Dienstleistung stellen die in Rechnung?

4. Der Mahnbescheid wird erst einmal denen Geld kosten. 

5. Ist wahrscheinlich gleiches Spiel wie in Hamburg.

6. DWM Ltd.? DMM Ltd.?? seltsam, wie ähnlich das klingt!?!?


----------



## Cobra11 (17 Juli 2004)

Moin zusammen,

ich denke mir, die spekulieren darauf, das du entweder bezahlst oder, wie schon erwähnt wurde, du rufst die "INFO-HOTLINE" 0190 an. Da wird mann dich schön lange hinhalten und so dein Geld kassieren! Also das beste ist es, genauso vorzugehen wie bei den Kollegen der HFM und wie sie nicht alle heissen.

Mfg 

Cobra11


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sag mal. Kannst Du nicht lesen?

Zum zweiten Mal:

"das mit den limited-firmen aus england wurde hier doch schon erklärt. 

eine limited kann jeder "aufbauen". dazu braucht man einen director und einen secretary. beide leisten eine unterschrift. das ist alles. 

die firma kann ihre geschäfte von deutschland aus betreiben, gibt in ihrem briefkopf aber die englische adresse an. ein zimmer irgendwo in england reicht. dort muss niemand sitzen. es muss nur eine echte räumlichkeit und ein telefonanschluss vorhanden sein. es darf sich also nicht um eine echte briefkastenfirma handeln. 
in wirklichkeit ist es natürlich nichts anderes als eine briefkastenfirma, man könnte sagen, eine erweiterte briefkastenfirma, also briefkasten + büro + telefonanschluss. 

den secretary kann man sich sogar stellen lassen. kostet 100 euro im jahr oder sowas in der art. 

dieses firmenkonstrukt schützt den deutschen geschäftstreibenden vor persönlicher haftung, den deutschen steuergesetzen sowie der sonstigen deutschen bürokratie."


*Auch wo England draufsteht, kann Deutschland drin sein!!*

Da dieses hier mit Sicherheit der Fall ist, wird sich auch ein Staatsanwalt dafür interessieren. Vor allem, wenn in tausendfacher Auflage betrügerische Forderungen per Post verschickt werden.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2004)

_Frage:_
Spricht eigentlich was dagegen, hier ein einfaches Widerspruchsschreiben gegen derartige Forderungen zu basteln und als Download zur Verfügung zu stellen? Insbesondere dann, wenn es ein Jurist veröffentlicht?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juli 2004)

Ein Widerspruch gegen Scheinrechnungen wäre ja wohl ein Witz.

Garnichts tun ist richtig.


Aber!!!!! Wer sagt mir, dass dieser Scan nicht gefälscht ist, wie es schonmal war?


----------



## sascha (17 Juli 2004)

> Aber!!!!! Wer sagt mir, dass dieser Scan nicht gefälscht ist, wie es schonmal war?



Uns liegen mittlerweile drei voneinander unabhängige Meldungen über derartige Schreiben vor, dazu eine entsprechende Warnung einer Polizeidienststelle.

@Reducal



> Spricht eigentlich was dagegen, hier ein einfaches Widerspruchsschreiben gegen derartige Forderungen zu basteln und als Download zur Verfügung zu stellen?



Es gibt ja schon ein Musterschreiben der Verbraucherzentralen, das nur noch auf den Einzelfall umgemünzt werden muss: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2004)

Gut, dann wäre die Richtigkeit dieses Schreibens geklärt.

Ich denke dies ist einfach eine neue Masche. Zudem wurde auch nicht klar gesagt, wobei es sich handelt. Man könnte diese Rechnung auch dem Telefon/Handy zuordnen. Dabei haben sie diese Leute wohl gedacht, dass so eine schnellere Zahlung erfolgen würde.

Soweit ich weiß, muss gegen solche unberechtigten Forderungen nichts unternommen werden, es muss auch kein Einspruch gefertigt werden (man darf mich gerne berichtigen)


----------



## Dino (18 Juli 2004)

Wirklich aktiv werden musst Du bei einer *definitiv unberechtigten Forderung* eigentlich erst dann, wenn ein Mahnbescheid zugestellt wird.
Ansonsten kann es eine teure Angelegenheit werden, Rechnungen und Mahnungen einfach nur auszusitzen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2004)

Richtig, ob die Forderung berechtigt ist, wird vom Gericht nicht geprüft. Widerspricht man einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nicht, erkennt man die Forderung nämlich an.

Mir ging es nur darum, dass man aufgrund solcher Rechnungen keine teuren Einschreiben nach England UK verschicken muss.

Man wird dann nämlich sofort ein Schreiben eines Inkassounternehmens bekommen, so wie es bisher der Fall war.

Deshalb rate ich vor Einsprüchen ab.


----------



## silloni (18 Juli 2004)

*definitiv falsche kontonummer!!!*

hi admins
an der kontonummer stimmt wirklich nix: selbst die blz ist falsch!
wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt, das in der meldung auf der startseite noch zu erwähnen.
grüsslis
silloni


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2004)

*Re: definitiv falsche kontonummer!!!*



			
				silloni schrieb:
			
		

> hi admins
> an der kontonummer stimmt wirklich nix: selbst die blz ist falsch!


 Was ist dann verdammt noch mal der Sinn dieser Rechnung? Ist es eine Fälschung? Eine absichtliche Irreführung? Ein Ablenkungsmanöver?


----------



## technofreak (18 Juli 2004)

*Re: definitiv falsche kontonummer!!!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist dann verdammt noch mal der Sinn dieser Rechnung?
> Ist es eine Fälschung? Eine absichtliche Irreführung? Ein Ablenkungsmanöver?



Es bleibt  noch immer die 01908 Nummer , die immerhin 1,86 Euro/Min kostet, und es gibt mit Sicherheit
unerfahrene und unsichere Mitbürger , die darauf reinfallen und  die gefakte Ansage präsentiert bekommen.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2004)

Also wie ein Dialer, nur aus Papier? Wer "ok" klickt, hat verloren...



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> interessant die Rufnummer etwas näher zu untersuchen: RegTP-Anfrage 0190-Dienste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, dann gilt ja vielleicht endlich auch wieder das ganz normale BGB, das ja im Internet unverständlicherweise außer Kraft gesetzt zu sein scheint


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2004)

-edit- 
ich werde denen da tipps geben, ich depp... kann gelöscht werden, danke.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2004)

Wegen der eigenartigen Verwendung der 0190er Nummern sollte man die RegTP informieren. Sanktionen bzw. die autorisierte Anwendung des § 13a TKG, ggü. der mcn tele.com, werden (neben Testanrufen) von dort aus vorgenommen. Wer hat Lust zu petzen? Aka, siehe PN.


----------



## johinos (18 Juli 2004)

*Re: definitiv falsche kontonummer!!!*



			
				silloni schrieb:
			
		

> hi admins
> an der kontonummer stimmt wirklich nix: selbst die blz ist falsch!


??? 
Soweit ich feststellen konnte, sind Kontonummer und BLZ stimmig.



			
				Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das beste ist es, genauso vorzugehen wie bei den Kollegen der HFM und wie sie nicht alle heissen.


 Warum Kollegen? Aber sonst sicher richtig: Keine Leistung - gleiche Masche - versuchter Betrug. Und wenn ein Deutscher geschädigt ist, geht es die deutsche Staatsanwaltschaft sehr wohl an. Poststempel Hamburg - mal sehen, wie lange es diesmal dauert, bis das Sammel-Aktenzeichen bekannt wird. 

Business as usual, wer mag, schickt einen Widerspruch (den wieder keiner liest) und dann abwarten bis das LKA wieder hingeht. Auch hier wird mit Sicherheit kein Mahnbescheid kommen.

Hat schon jemand seinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, damit man erfährt, welche Einwahlnummern diesmal dran sind? Oder einen PC untersucht, wegen der Dialertechnik?


----------



## technofreak (18 Juli 2004)

*Re: definitiv falsche kontonummer!!!*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand seinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, damit man erfährt,
> welche Einwahlnummern diesmal dran sind? Oder einen PC untersucht, wegen der Dialertechnik?


Bisher ist nicht ersichtlich, daß das überhaupt was mit Dialern zu tun hat .

Schon mal aufgefallen, daß das Wort in der "Rechnung" *(**Dailer)* 
geschrieben wird! 

Scheint aus einer Hinterhofgaragenwerkstatt zu stammen 

Es wird ja nichts genaues geschrieben, wofür das sein soll. 
tf


----------



## Stalker2002 (18 Juli 2004)

*Re: definitiv falsche kontonummer!!!*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMHO ist dann der Rest der Rechnung dazu geplant und geschaffen, um einen Irrtum zu erzwingen, welcher einen Vermögensnachteil der Anrufenden hervorruft (aka Betrug).

Das sollte dem Nummernprovider eigentlich keine Option lassen, als eine sofortige Abklemmung™ durchzuführen.
Wurde dahingehend schon was versucht?
Wenn ja, wie war das Feedback?

MfG
L.


----------



## silloni (18 Juli 2004)

*wg kontonummer*

oups!
sorry, war als nichtbankerin davon ausgegangen, daß es pro bank nur eine blz geben kann ....


----------



## Mo Ping (19 Juli 2004)

*Re: definitiv falsche kontonummer!!!*



			
				silloni schrieb:
			
		

> hi admins
> an der kontonummer stimmt wirklich nix: *selbst die blz ist falsch!*
> wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt, das in der meldung auf der startseite noch zu erwähnen.
> grüsslis
> silloni



Nö, die BLZ gibt´s schon : Postbank Easy Trade


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2004)

*Re: definitiv falsche kontonummer!!!*



			
				Mo Ping schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, die BLZ gibt´s schon : Postbank Easy Trade



http://dkis.de/BLZ/n3.html


> 37010900 Allgemeine Hypothekenbank Rheinboden (50470) Köln
> *37011000 Postbank EasyTrade (51149) Köln*
> 37020090 Bayer Hypo- und Vereinsbank (52062) Aachen


tf


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

"mcn-tele" ist dabei, "Anfragen zu bearbeiten"... seit gestern(Sonntagsarbeit?)


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

Hallo
Diese Rechnung ist nicht das Papier wert, auf dem es geschrieben/gedruckt wurde. Hier fehlen grundsätzliche Dinge einer rechtsverbindlichen Rechnungslegung, wie auch weiter oben schon erwähnt.
Wer darauf reinfällt, ist selbst schuld. Also schnell in den Papierkorb!!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

Ich möchte darum bitten, dass alle, die in dieser Sache aktiv werden, genau dokumentieren, wann sie wen informiert haben. Dies gilt insbesondere für evtl. Kontakte zur mcn-tele wegen der 0190er-Nummer.
Ich denke, dass es eine Rolle spielt, wann die informiert werden. Zeit ist Geld


----------



## Stalker2002 (19 Juli 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Diese Rechnung ist nicht das Papier wert, auf dem es geschrieben/gedruckt wurde. Hier fehlen grundsätzliche Dinge einer rechtsverbindlichen Rechnungslegung, wie auch weiter oben schon erwähnt.


Bis dahin Full Ack.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wer darauf reinfällt, ist selbst schuld. Also schnell in den Papierkorb!!


Aha, und wer bei einem Flugzeugabsturz umkommt ist auch selber schuld, also schnell in den Papierkorb...
... mit dir.

MfG
L.


----------



## stieglitz (19 Juli 2004)

Also, ich hab mir dieses Papier auch mal vorgenommen. Es ist keine
Rechnung sondern eine Mahnung.Die weisen ja selbst darauf hin:
*"Vorsorglich weisen wir sie darauf hin, dass Sie sich mit dieser Zahlungserinnerung in Verzug der zu zahlenden Forderung befinden"*
Ohne Rechnung keine Mahnung!

Bankverbindung und Kontonummer dürften zueinandergehören.
Aber: Die BLZ ist von der Postbank Easytrade, das ist die Wertpapierhandelsbank der Postbank. Dort werden in der Regel keine normalen Girokonten geführt.
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitung/archiv/.bin/dump.fcgi/2000/0907/wirtschaft/0064/

Mal abgesehen davon. dass eine Deutsche HRB Nummer nichts auf einem
Briefbogen einer englischen Ltd. zu suchen hat, scheint diese frei erfunden zu sein. Die HRB Nummer wird von den Amtsgerichten i.d.R. fortlaufend vergeben. In der Stadt wo das zugehörige Registergericht sitzt,
ist ja nicht angegeben, müssten also mehr als 345 Mio. Eintragungen vorliegen. Witzigerweise findet man aber zu dieser HRB Nr. eine
Musterrechnung für einen Gartenbaubetrieb.
http://iwi.uibk.ac.at/ftp/Weber/Word/Beispiele/Garten/Garten Loesung.doc

Da sind soviele Ungereimtheiten drin, dass man das Ding tatsächlich entsorgen kann. 
Bitte nur aufpassen, falls, was ich nicht erwarte, eine gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Gegen diesen muss dann Einspruch eingelegt werden!

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## galdikas (19 Juli 2004)

*Re: Komische Rechnung erhalten*



			
				Bommelchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute eine doch sehr komische Rechnung erhalten die ich mal mit dranhänge damit man sich hier ein Bild machen kann.



*DMM Forderungsmanagement Ltd.*
39/40 Calthorpe Road Ltd.
UK-B15 1TS Birmingham
HRB 345636346, Geschäftsführer Andreas Bodczek

Es ist keine Firma namens DMM .... Ltd. verzeichnet, dafür eine

*FORDERUNGSMANAGEMENT EISLEBEN LIMITED*

Company No. :05075184
39/40 CALTHORPE ROAD
BIRMINGHAM
WEST MIDLANDS
B15 1TS
Date of Incorporation : 16/03/2004

_Go Ahead Limited_ ..... 


Anschrift England:
*Go Ahead Limited*
39/40 Calthorpe Road  ( Gebäudeansicht )





UK-B15 1TS Birmingham

Anschrift Deutschland:
Go Ahead Limited
Eltviller Str. 7
65719 Hofheim

.... _übernimmt die Gründung für Ihre Limited.Unsere Steuerberater (Wirtschaftsprüfer) und Anwaltskanzleien sind alt eingesessene Unternehmen. Diese sind in England jeweils eigenständige Firmen mit beeindruckenden Zahlen.
Anwaltskanzlei: Seit 120 Jahren tätig, über 60 Mitarbeiter
Steuerberatungskanzlei: Seit 130 Jahren tätig, über 70 Mitarbeiter
Dabei gehen Sie eine Geschäftsbeziehung direkt mit dem Steuerberater/den Anwälten ein, d.h. Sie erhalten dann auch direkt die Rechnung von unseren Partnern._
http://go-limited.de/

"For over 100 years, *Clement Keys, Chartered Accountants*, 39/40 Calthorpe Road, Edgbaston, Birmingham B15 1TS, has delivered a personal service to a wide spectrum 
 of corporate and individual clients in Birmingham and the Midlands."
http://www.clementkeys.co.uk/ 

In England ist/war ein A...... B...... bis zum 11/03/2004 bei der

TELEFONICA UK LIMITED
FIVE CHANCERY LANE
CLIFFORD'S INN LONDON
EC4A 1BU

in verantwortlicher Position tätig.
http://telefonica.de/index.php?id=433&backPID=425&tt_news=15

gal.

_[Name entfernt! Dino]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juli 2004)

terra incognita? unbekannte Welt? oder eher terra incognito?


----------



## stieglitz (19 Juli 2004)

Ob A...... B...... wohl weiss, dass er als GF auf diesem Schreiben
aufgeführt ist?

_[Name entfernt! Dino]_


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ob A...... B...... wohl weiss, dass er als GF auf diesem Schreiben
> aufgeführt ist?


 soll ihn jemand fragen?

_[Name entfernt! Dino]_


----------



## stieglitz (19 Juli 2004)

JA!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (19 Juli 2004)

Wer mehr zu dieser Person wissen moechte, schaue hier


			
				Pressemitteilung der Telefonica vom 23.9.03 schrieb:
			
		

> A***** B****** ist neuer CEO der Telefónica Deutschland GmbH


BTW, im Link findet sich die Kontaktadresse der  PR Abteilung von Telefonica, da koennte ein Betroffener mal eine Anfrage hin stellen. 
Der Herr war uebrigens verantwortlich fuer die MediaWays Tochter in London. Wenn er weiss, wofuer er Rechnungen stellt, kann das Telefonica einiges an unschoener PR bringen... Wenn nicht, evt dem Spuk ein schnelles Ende bereiten.


----------



## stieglitz (19 Juli 2004)

Also ich kann mir tatsächlich nicht vorstellen, dass dieser Herr
etwas damit zu tun. Wenn man nach ihm googelt findet man massenhaft
Hinweise auf ihn. Aber alles seriös. Ein Geschftsführer einer Telefongesellschaft wird sich doch nicht ernsthaft auf solche dilettantischen Bauernfängertricks einlassen.
Er sollte wirklich informiert werden.

Wer macht das?


Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## galdikas (19 Juli 2004)

*Re: Komische Rechnung erhalten*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Bommelchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unter der Adresse 39/40 Calthorpe Road B15 1TS sind im öffentlichen Register personendatenverarbeitender Unternehmen ( Data Protection Register ) nur die folgenden Unternehmen eingetragen:

ADVISERPLUS BUSINESS SOLUTIONS LIMITED 
ARTFORUM LIMITED 
COUNTRY BRIEFINGS LTD 
P J W FINANCIAL MANAGEMENT LTD 
STERLING CONSULTING GROUP LIMITED 

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

frenzo schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema "DMM Forderungsmanagement Ltd" habe ich folgende interessante Info´s:
> Die DEUTSCHE GESELLSCHAFT FUR FORDERUNGSMANAGEMENT UND INKASSO LIMITED 39-40 CALTHORPE ROAD B15 1TS BIRMINGHAM ...


. (Zitat aus dem geschlossenen thread  hier  )

Moment, langsam... Die DEFINO ist auch dort? Die ist doch in Mainz...

---> DEFINO (homepage mit Überraschung hier:  Brautentführung? )
ist Partner von  enterpayment , enterpayment ist Tochter von Q1 - wie die mcn-tele, der die 0190er-Nummer gehört.

Problem dabei: Was sollen die damit zu tun haben?


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juli 2004)

Natürlich wird es jetzt Spekulationen geben, aber ich denke, in ein paar Tagen weiß man mehr 

frenzo schrieb:
DEUTSCHE GESELLSCHAFT FUR FORDERUNGSMANAGEMENT UND INKASSO LIMITED 39-40 CALTHORPE ROAD B15 1TS BIRMINGHAM ...

@frenzo: woher stammt diese Information? Meines Wissens ist sie falsch.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich wird es jetzt Spekulationen geben, aber ich denke, in ein paar Tagen weiß man mehr
> 
> frenzo schrieb:
> DEUTSCHE GESELLSCHAFT FUR FORDERUNGSMANAGEMENT UND INKASSO LIMITED 39-40 CALTHORPE ROAD B15 1TS BIRMINGHAM ...
> ...



___________
edit: ok, ich habe etwas gebraucht, war auch nicht so einfach:
 hier isses  - und companieshouse.gov.uk bestätigt es auch. Also sorry in dieser Sache


----------



## Frenzo (20 Juli 2004)

@Aka-Aka

Die Informationen sind von einer Wirtschaftsauskunft. Unsere Firma nutzt generell diesen Service und kann weltweit Firmen und deren Kreditwürdigkeit prüfen (in der heutigen Zeit ist sowas leider notwendig).

Ich bekomme die genauen Daten (Gesellschafter / Umsätze /...usw) nach Recherche noch übermittelt. Wäre das für Euch interessant? 

Gruß Frenzo


----------



## Aaron (20 Juli 2004)

irgendwie bin ich blööd


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Juli 2004)

Fahrlässiger Betrug?

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/15.html :


			
				§ 15 StGB: Vorsätzliches und fahrlässiges Handeln schrieb:
			
		

> Strafbar ist nur vorsätzliches Handeln, wenn nicht das Gesetz fahrlässiges Handeln ausdrücklich mit Strafe bedroht.



Dazu dann:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263.html


			
				§ 263 StGB: Betrug schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.
> 
> ...


Also: Ist nicht.


----------



## Stalker2002 (20 Juli 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Die Limited schützt die werten Herren Geschäftsführer recht wenig, wenn sie, wie hier, fahrlässigen Betrug begangen haben.[...]



Fahrlässiger Betrug?!? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Ist das etwa die Vorstufe zum fahrlässigen Banküberfall ("Ich schwöre, Herr Richter, ich saß Zuhause und habe meine Pistole geputzt und von einer Sekunde auf die Andere war da dieses Geldinstitut um mich herum und der Kassierer hat mir die gebündelten Scheine aufgedrängt..."), oder geht das eher in richtung "vorläufige Erschießung"?

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> fahrlässigen Betrug



lasst ihn mal - der Herr weiß schon wovon er spricht

zB
http://www.yo....te24.de/kontakrmarkt/anmelden.html






_url so weit unkenntlich gemacht, daß der Betroffene schon noch weiß was gemeint ist tf/mod_


----------



## technofreak (20 Juli 2004)

ein Fahrlässiger schrieb:
			
		

> Aaron schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wen´s interessiert, die vollständige URL und auch das Impressum steht im Linkforum 

tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juli 2004)

Frenzo schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka-Aka Ich bekomme die genauen Daten (Gesellschafter / Umsätze /...usw) nach Recherche noch übermittelt. Wäre das für Euch interessant? Gruß Frenzo


 Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, nicht wissend, wen Du mit "Euch" meinst, und Dir sagen: ja, auch wenn ich nicht an einen Zusammenhang mit diesem Fall glauben mag  Kannst Du mir dann eine PN schicken. Danke.
aka


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Juli 2004)

ein Fahrlässiger schrieb:
			
		

>


Boah, was'n billiger Kalauer!

h


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

Da es keine öffentlich zu postenden Neuigkeiten gibt, ein kleines Spekulationsspiel: Google-Abfrage nach "39/40 calthorpe" bringt jede Menge Ergebnisse, kombiniert mit Begriffen wie "payment" oder "inkasso" werden es weniger. Interessant auch die Kombination "39/40 calthorpe" plus "49,90" (der Preis des angeblichen Abos).

Die Ergebnisse sind natürlich nichtssagend, dass wir uns da richtig verstehen  (und vor allzu viel Experimentierlust wird gewarnt)


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

Ist ja jetzt schon die zweite Stelle, wo es Verbindungen zwischen einer "Limited" im Norddeutschen und der Adresse von DMM gibt. Vielleicht kann sich der Betreffende mal zu einer Stellungnahme aufraffen?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja jetzt schon die zweite Stelle, wo es Verbindungen zwischen einer "Limited" im Norddeutschen und der Adresse von DMM gibt. Vielleicht kann sich der Betreffende mal zu einer Stellungnahme aufraffen?


 Das kann alles Zufall sein, da es so viele Firmen mit dieser Adresse gibt... Der Mensch, der diese Firmen kennen müsste, der GF von "go ahead" - der könnte Auskunft geben, wenn er denn wollte. Kommt wohl drauf an, wer ihn fragt


----------

